# My OG paint Whizzer smashed as I was traveling to a show with it :(.



## whizzer kid (Sep 7, 2018)

*Saturday the 1st was the first time I had ever hauled my 49 Whizzer on my bike rack. I had a vtg motorbike get together here in Buffalo , NY.  *
*Went to work as I normally would on a Saturday. Left work and drive 2 blocks away , and at a RED light got rear ended @ approx 40 mph.  I suffered neck and back issues I’m now having to deal with. And my work is labor intensive so it’s been a hard week.  To make matters worse is the driver a younger male hit and ran. I did get his plate #, & witness.  *
*I’m thankful I’m not more hurt for sure. But my Whizzer and bike rack took almost all the damage . And my geico ins. Is saying they only pay out 200$ towards my personal property, what the’heck!!*

*A few positive thing is I had her set up to ride, so many of parts like seat , generator and wheels were safley at home . Motor tank , WD new departure hub and  some parts are ok.  But rear fender, drop stand , and frame are totaled. *

  I’m not in a position yet to be looking for those totaled items at this time . But hopefully soon I will. If anyone has a lead on a OG paint WZ frame that would be very great .i know I’m asking for probably a rare find .
I did find a local bike shop that was kind enuf to write me up a appraisal on how much to fix it/ replace it would be . But still I’m not holding my breather that insurance will help at all.

(1&2 pictures are as found and after I rebuilt it.)

   Thanks the Cabe for letting me vent here and possibly find these parts . This bike will be back on the road and passed down to my kids!!
Eric

Eric58vw@yahoo.com


----------



## bricycle (Sep 7, 2018)

Oh Man!!!! sorry to hear this. Hope you have speedy and complete recovery!
I have a WZ I've wanted to part with but is a creamy yellow repaint.
That's why I got out of whizzers/scooters even with antique plated  (limited riding) the Progressive (cheapest) wants like $320 or so a year. Same as a full dress Hog!!!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 7, 2018)

Might have tweaked your cars frame as well... my 86 T-Bird did.


----------



## blincoe (Sep 7, 2018)

damn!!!! sorry to hear!

I am sure Ron Houk has some parts that may be the color you need.


----------



## Connor (Sep 7, 2018)

So sorry to hear Eric! If there’s anything I can do to help - let me know!
-Connor


----------



## kreika (Sep 7, 2018)

How do you not see a red car with a red bike on the bike??? What pos! Maybe after seeing the killer bike he just railed he panicked and ran?Hope you and your Whizzer get on the mend real quick like!


----------



## blincoe (Sep 7, 2018)

I’m sure it was texting while driving 

@kreika


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 7, 2018)

Looks fixable and sounds like you are too. Best wishes for your recovery and I'm sure the bike will be back on the road before you know it. Just remember you can't keep someone down who doesn't want to be down. Maybe when the bike is fixed, you can track the guy down, have some caber's hold him and do a "burnout" on his face.


----------



## kreika (Sep 7, 2018)

blincoe said:


> I’m sure it was texting while driving
> 
> @kreika




Totally agree!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## prewarmachine (Sep 8, 2018)

So sorry to hear about this!  Hope you and your whizzer are back to 100% soon enough, and I hope that hit and run a-hole gets what he deserves.


----------



## David Brown (Sep 8, 2018)

I can feel your pain. About 2 months ago I was coming   back from a bike show and got rear ended. Had 2 1890,s bikes on my  bike rack same rack as you. One was restored other one was original paint. I should of hit the little dog. Did 7500.00 to the car. I did make out very good with insurance . And got way more than I would have got if i would have tried to sell them. Bikes went through my house insurance. Bikes can be fixed but  will not be cheap.If I can find a frame for the one will be way ahead.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 8, 2018)

SORRY TO HEAR!
WISHING THE BEST FOR RECOVERY!


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 8, 2018)

blincoe said:


> I’m sure it was texting while driving
> 
> @kreika



*99.9* % likely that the above is accurate!
First, prayers for your injuries to fully and quickly heal, and for little to no pain.
Why are you needing to deal with any loss as you were hit in the rear? Insurance
companies see such collisions as completely the fault of the rear vehicle, apply-
ing ZERO fault to the forward vehicle. Isn't your insurance company going after
the hit and run driver's insurance? Aren't the police issuing a summons or making
an arrest of the rear car driver for perpetrating the hit and run offense?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 8, 2018)

You may have forgotten the obvious possibility that he was an uninsured/unlicensed/driving on suspension...

I went through this once and if my agent hadn't been clairvoyant enough to suggest I add a rider for that I would have been without a car when I was rear ended while waiting to turn left in a lighted lane.

Unfortunately, that rider was only good once, couldn't get it again. The 'driver' totaled my Ford Tempo that mom had sold me for a dollar and sales tax...mom sold me a 1994 Pontiac Grand Prix later down the line and that was my last car. $3/gallon gas had finally made driving a fantasy.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 8, 2018)

We'll all get your Whizzer back to life I think. Looking at the rear of your car shows that you are lucky not to be any worse off...the bike took a lot of the brunt that would have crushed the trunk like a cigarette butt like my Tempo.


----------



## whizzer kid (Sep 9, 2018)

AdvenJack said:


> *99.9* % likely that the above is accurate!
> First, prayers for your injuries to fully and quickly heal, and for little to no pain.
> Why are you needing to deal with any loss as you were hit in the rear? Insurance
> companies see such collisions as completely the fault of the rear vehicle, apply-
> ...




Hi , yes I’m healing up but having to work lil less hours ect. I did hire a attorney. And she is getting the ball rolling on going after his insurance. 

Thanks for all the kind thoughts everyone Wish me luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whizzer kid (Nov 5, 2019)

Bump ,  like to locate a Maroon 49 or so era wz frame to fix this bike .  Please PM if you have any leads .


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Nov 5, 2019)

Which Geico insurance office? I want to let them know that I think that is bullpoop from clear across the country. And that because of this I will never use or recommend there service.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 5, 2019)

whizzer kid said:


> Bump ,  like to locate a Maroon 49 or so era wz frame to fix this bike .  Please PM if you have any leads .



@bobcycles


----------



## whizzer kid (Nov 5, 2019)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> Which Geico insurance office? I want to let them know that I think that is bull&#!^ from clear across the country. And that because of this I will never use or recommend there service.




Thanks , after lots of going around to bike shops ect. Getting written estimates. I did receive a healthy amount for it . But still wish it had not happened. . Some ppl will never understand old bikes lol.!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whizzer kid (Nov 6, 2019)

whizzer kid said:


> *Saturday the 1st was the first time I had ever hauled my 49 Whizzer on my bike rack. I had a vtg motorbike get together here in Buffalo , NY.  *
> *Went to work as I normally would on a Saturday. Left work and drive 2 blocks away , and at a RED light got rear ended @ approx 40 mph.  I suffered neck and back issues I’m now having to deal with. And my work is labor intensive so it’s been a hard week.  To make matters worse is the driver a younger male hit and ran. I did get his plate #, & witness.  *
> *I’m thankful I’m not more hurt for sure. But my Whizzer and bike rack took almost all the damage . And my geico ins. Is saying they only pay out 200$ towards my personal property, what the’heck!!*
> 
> ...



Found a doner
Thanks


----------



## Boris (Nov 6, 2019)

Big bummer Eric, but glad you found a donor!!!!


----------

